# AWE Tuning Intercoolers - the install



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*AWE Tuning Intercoolers - the install (UPDATED!!)*

Install is a lot easier than I thought. The key is unbolting the core support member (black plastic thingy holding the radiator). The passenger side IC drops in from the top; the driver's side IC installs from the bottom. I can see how this install would be a PITA on a S4 platform.
Here's a couple shots of the pass side IC test fit. Notice how the bumper support plastic partly covers the IC face. You need to break out the Dremel tool for some cutting.
Before:








After:








It allows the supplied ducts to fit nicely:
















Going in from the top after I realized this is a much easier way to install the pass side IC:
















Installed a little foam rubber to prevent rubbing on the frame rail. I'm doing this wherever the IC might make contact with something:








So far so good.
I ran into a problem when I test fit the hoses. The upper hose seems to fit fine. The lower hose appears to be a little short, maybe 1-2". Has anyone else ran into this problem? I can barely fit both hoses on but it tends to force the lower inner corner of the IC in towards the engine. Wierd.
























Serialized:










_Modified by Uberhare at 7:46 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: AWE Tuning Intercoolers - the install (Uberhare)*

Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_I can see how this install would be a PITA on a S4 platform.

Yep... based on your install pics, A6 has way more room.

_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_I ran into a problem when I test fit the hoses. The upper hose seems to fit fine. The lower hose appears to be a little short, maybe 1-2". Has anyone else ran into this problem?


I experienced same issue on S4 passenger side IC lower hose connection, it's short but a little fenagling made it work.
Did you do any similar weather VAG logging before and after to see change in IAT's ?
How's the test drive


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have VAGCOM (soon to be fixed).
The car is stored for the winter, so I can't comment on how it drives. I won't know for another few months.
That makes me feel better about the hose issue. I thought I was doing something wrong but sounds like this is a fairly common problem.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_The car is stored for the winter, so I can't comment on how it drives. I won't know for another few months.

Nice way to keep your awesome ride clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you going to do an intake pressure test while waiting for Spring ?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh you bet. Pressure test, VAG, etc. I'm fixing all the little issues that develop on these cars. Install a APR bipipe, Samco hose kit, new green top coolant temp sensor, etc. The car is a 2002 model with only 40,000 miles. I drive maybe 2500 miles a year with this car, so miles stay very low.
Just a few more pictures:

















See anything wrong with this?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_See anything wrong with this?










Yeah... someone graffiti'd your new Bi-Pipe and your Coolant is waaay too clean








Curious to hear how the DVs perform.
What is the splice in the driver side DV vac line?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Splice in the DV vac line is for the boost gauge. I used one of my many jet ski carb jets to act as a restricter and "anti-buzz" device. Not sure how this will effect the performance of the DVs, particularly the driver's side one. If you have a better location for tapping boost pressure let me know. Some have said to tap off the line to the FPR, but I don't like the idea of possible leaks causing fuel problems.
Coolant is clean because I replace the old tank. Actually, I think someone installed a aftermarket tank because it looked nothing like this one.
Old tank:








New tank:


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Did you have to trim the AWE shrouds or in the inner bumper reinforcement structures?
How did mounting the ATF cooler work out?


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_If you have a better location for tapping boost pressure let me know. Some have said to tap off the line to the FPR, but I don't like the idea of possible leaks causing fuel problems.

Most boost gauge mfg's suggest to use FPR vacuum line and it is commonly done.
When one of my original 710A DVs failed, it blew boost pressure up the DV vac hose









_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Coolant is clean because I replace the old tank. Actually, I think someone installed a aftermarket tank because it looked nothing like this one.

Very Nice!
FWIW, our A6 Coolant Expansion Tank is original and looks just like your old one.
You could serve dinner on that motor


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Just about done with the install. I'll post more pictures tomorrow.
I bought the radiator fan support "zip ties" that go through the fins to attach the tranny cooler to the back of the driver's side IC. Worked perfect. I used some rubber hose to protect the backside face of the IC from the tranny cooler. I also used more foam rubber to prevent the IC from rubbing on ANY nearby surface. Ducts are bolted up and I'm ready to reinstall the bumper cover. So far so good.
I still had some issues fitting the passenger side IC using the Samco hoses. You have to fiddle with the IC and line up the hoses just right to make it fit correctly.
Time to upgrade to K04s.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Also, I was able to get the DV installed the correct way after messing with the hoses. It's a tight fit but everything seemed to hook up. A pressure test will tell if anything is wrong.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Here's the "zip tie" kit I purchased to attach the tranny cooler to the back of the driver's side IC.








Installed:
































Here's how I protected the two coolers from rubbing. Sliced some rubber hose to fit over the mounting flanges on the tranny cooler. I also installed foam rubber to protect the intercooler:

























Ducts going on prior to bumper cover:


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Bumper going on and a few other misc pictures:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nice instal, 
do you feel a huge difference with these?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Just performed a pressure test. Everything seems to be holding fine....no leaks. Engine started up and got no CEL!!!! Just have to wait for the +3' of snow to melt before I can drive it.


----------

